# tty -> controllo remoto [FAQ]

## PXL

Mi son sempre chiesto se fosse possible in qualche modo poter controllare una sessione aperta localmente, da remoto... magari con un programma come screen (che non ho mai imparato a usare)

potrebbe venire utile, nel caso a casa apro una sessione di irssi-text, e volessi controllarla da scuola o dal lavoro... oppure per controllare lo stato di installazione di un emerge...Last edited by PXL on Wed Mar 10, 2004 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tiro

ssh per quanto riguarda la gestione da remoto della console....a livello grafico ci sono vari metodi (vnc xfree ecc..) sui quali ti invito a documentarti data la mia limitata esperienza in materia...  :Wink: 

# emerge -s ssh

# emerge -s vnc

su questa guida c'è una sezione per configurare ssh 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gentoo-security.xml

----------

## MyZelF

Se sulla macchina usi X puoi usare VNC per condividere il desktop (ad esempio attraverso gemsvnc).

Se si tratta solo di controllare lo stato di un emerge puoi collegarti via ssh e scorrere il log di emerge.

----------

## PXL

riguardo a X ho gia provato, anche semplicemente con il desktop-sharing di kde... ma io intendevo una sessione in framebuffer... es: tty1...

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sul pc B (dove vuoi che vengano visualizzati) dai il comando 
> 
> ```
> $ xhost ip_di_A 
> ```
> ...

 

oppure, come hai detto, screen, ma non ho trovato FAQ a riguardo...

Coda

----------

## PXL

bene... devo provarlo stasera appena arrivo a casa... grazie

----------

